# This Friday



## Barry (22/9/09)

Good Day ESBers
Do not forget the meeting is this Friday. See you there, no excuses accepted (even a note from your Mum).


----------



## Peter Wadey (22/9/09)

Wow! I don't normally need a heads up, but so glad you did. I have had my head buried this month & time has really flown.

We really need to to discuss the Christmas party before the night gets on.
I like the idea of bringing it forward. I'm happy to go to Gunter's again, but open to ideas.

See you Friday.
Pete


----------



## Barry (24/9/09)

Gunter's is an excellent suggestion. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Barry (29/10/09)

Hope to see all concerned tomorrow :icon_cheers:


----------



## Barry (27/8/13)

Meeting this Friday, 30th August. I will bring 6 beers judged to be OK.


----------



## christopher.whitten (1/9/13)

I'm glad we got none of that usual garbage  you serve up!


----------



## Barry (25/9/13)

Remember it is this Friday, 27th October. See you there.


----------



## Barry (29/11/13)

On tap at the ESB meeting tonight will be "Tooths" Double Stout and "Tooheys" 1913 Standard Ale (later to be Flag Ale). Also many other fine ales and lagers from a range of dedicated home brewers. See you there.


----------



## Barry (29/1/14)

ESB meeting this Friday. Will have three kegs there, two iPA's with Summer hops and Summer and Topaz hops. Plus an old porter. See you there.


----------



## Pokey (21/4/14)

Is Friday night still on or was it moved to Thursday?
I seem to remember something getting mentioned last month but the specifics are a bit blurry.


----------



## Barry (22/4/14)

ESB meeting this Thursday due to Anzac Day on Friday. Hope to see you all there on Thursday.


----------

